# Favo(u)rite second symphony - the game



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> And we have a (very clear) winner!
> 
> 01 Sibelius - Symphony No. 2 in D Major, op.43
> 02 Mahler - Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'
> ...


----------

